# Should I get Burton Mission or Freestyle bindings?



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

The missions are very versatile. I have a pair and I use them on my all mountain and powder boards. I'm pretty sure you can use them for park as well. The freestyle are really soft vs the missions which are middle of the road flex.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Knapton rides the Missions, of course that’s also a matter of preference but they’re responsive enough to handle his stiffer boards. I’d get them for more versality.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Don't forget that this year's mission have been "downgraded" and are replacing the Custom in the lineup so they won't be the same as the Missions of yesteryears.

Still, the Freestyle is the beginner's binding, really soft. I'd definitely go Mission if you can't buy/afford anything higher.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Missions. 
Preferably from a season or three. 

Missions are super versatile. 

I think they're still better than the customs of yesteryear.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Either missions from previous years or Cartel non x. Previous models will be cheaper but stiffer.


----------

